# 100% recovered



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all. I will not expand much, Ive not much time. I'm french.

I got firstly DP/DR from Salvia Divinorum in 2003.

I recovered in 4 month but I had a hard time reconstructing my internal world after that, so I didn't said to myself I was 100% recovered and was thinking that perhaps I was just used to it.

1 year after, I tried salvia divinorum for the second time (I'm dumb). I let you imagine what hapenned : depersonnalization/derealization. This episode lasted for 4 or 5 month too (the "very hard to manage symptoms"), but it was more like 6 month for all the symptom to abate. If all, this showed to myself that I didn't got just used to my previous episode, but actually things got better for real.

Since the very first episode, I was a bit traumatized by drugs in general, and depersonalization was the kind of things that was never far away in my psyche. I didn't know that a mental state as traumatizing and anti-life was just possible. Even if I was cured, I was still somewhat traumatized with my first encounter with mental illness.

In 2012, we was at the time where research chemical (drugs that can be obtained on the web) was beginning to be really trendish. I said, fuck it, I'm unemployed, why not. I tested various drugs from 2012 to 2014, but the most important was my very first hard drug intake (metoxetamine). I tested it even if I obviously feared the possibility it can send myself directly into depersonnalization. I tested MXE, obviously a too high dose as we wasn't versed into harm reduction a these time. I was fucked beyond belief. But more importantly, I got out the high WITHOUT ANY PROBLEM. I suddenly felt completely free from traumatic thinking since YEARS and I'm still at this day.

What happened after is another story (I tested a bunch of different drugs for experience, my fav are LSD, shrooms, ketamine). While being a druggie, I experienced short bout of depersonalization sometime (3 weeks from 3MMC, 1 month from methoxetamine, but that's all. Drugs well known for provoking DP/DR had no impact in term of mental difficulties for myself, strangely. I can take 500mcg of LSD without ill effect, I overdosed on synthetic tryptamine, seeing time going backward and stuff, resulting in only 2 days of really light HPPD after). I never tested Salvia anymore thought.

I'm just sharing that for showing 2 things : you can recover 100% from depersonnalization, and you can recover too from the trauma that DP/DR induced in you. I'm not saying do drugs thought, everyone have their path in life.

I'm not saying that life is heaven after DP, actually, life is normal. You have bout of sadness, some stuff annoy you, girl not wanting bouncing on your dick, you need to have the money or you are in the street, trump is president ^^... But life is normal !

Wanna say something too : Ive experienced depression in 2014, and I lol on depression, it's nothing compared to depersonnalization. Sorry for depressive ppl but I imagine you understand the point being made.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

I wanna add for expected question, I'm very sorry but Ive actually no idea about how my DP had go away. I just remember, the first time I got it Ive done nothing in life aside trying really hard to reconnect with old passion of mine (my hobby is writing and doing music, but Ive tried to reconnect with hobby that "constructed myself" long long time ago, when I was more like 10 to 15 years old), like flowers, animals, photos. But I don't know if this helped or just time. I just want to say that there is hope and I'm really feeling for current sufferer, I know it's hell on earth.

Ah and I didn't spoke about it but I got it too 1 time from cannabis in 2005 for 3 month. I still smoke cannabis really irregularly and this don't result in DP/DR (or it have 1 time but it stayed only 3 days).


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

Can u describe ur symptoms u got from salvia divinorum?


----------

